# Cree Hunters of Mistassini



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Cree Hunters of Mistassini

An NFB crew filmed a group of three families, Cree hunters from Mistassini. Since times predating agriculture, this First Nations people have gone to the bush of the James Bay and Ungava Bay area to hunt. We see the building of the winter camp, the hunting and the rhythms of Cree family life.

http://www.onf.ca/se...z/cree_hunters/


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Watched this film about a year ago and thought it was truly outstanding. Unlike the "Wilderness Survival" shows we see, this is the real story of families living and working in the wilderness. A demonstration of deep knowledge of the environment. I think I'll watch it again.
frosty2


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow... I watched it all and thank you for a special look into the lives of our old ones from long ago.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, great video.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Outstanding video. I watched the whole thing and will watch it again. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great doc. when I was a kid that string game the two girls were playing was real big, hadn't thought about that in a long time. 
Thanks for the link.


----------

